# whalbergii booboo?



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

waynejoss

Joined: 06 Feb 2004

Posts: 32

Location: UK

Posted: Fri Jul 23, 2004 11:13 pm Post subject: whalbergii booboo?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi

Just thought I'd ask a question about the habits of whalbergii mating. I put a female in with a male after 3 weeks as adults. He jumped on her back after a couple of days and stayed there for several more. Then one morning I found them apart. I took her out, but as I wasn't sure they had mated I put her back in and again he jumped on her back and stayed there for a couple of days. Unfortunatey I woke up one morning and found the female devouring the male. Is it likely he mated successfully because she layed an ooth the day after she had eaten him?

Back to top

conway

Joined: 14 Dec 2003

Posts: 34

Location: Dorset, UK

Posted: Sat Jul 24, 2004 10:14 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

im pretty sure as she didnt "Devour" him straight away, sorry for your loss but it happens but look forward to [hopefully] new born babies

Back to top

Guest

Posted: Tue Aug 10, 2004 7:41 pm Post subject: Re: whalbergii booboo?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

waynejoss wrote:

Hi

Just thought I'd ask a question about the habits of whalbergii mating. I put a female in with a male after 3 weeks as adults. He jumped on her back after a couple of days and stayed there for several more. Then one morning I found them apart. I took her out, but as I wasn't sure they had mated I put her back in and again he jumped on her back and stayed there for a couple of days. Unfortunatey I woke up one morning and found the female devouring the male. Is it likely he mated successfully because she layed an ooth the day after she had eaten him?

Yes, it is highly likley that they mated. Good luck with the hatchlings, hopefully


----------

